# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  اجهزة بلاك بيري المشهورة

## mohamed73

كانت هواتف بلاك بيري  دائمًا واحدة من الهواتف الذكية الأكثر شعبية ، خاصة في عالم الشركات ،  كان بلاك بيري يحكم سوق الهواتف الذكية إلى جانب نوكيا قبل هواتف الايفون و  الاندرويد  ، وقد قل الاقبال على البلاك بيري قليلاً في السوق بعد ظهور هذه الهواتف ،  لكنه لا يزال قوي في عالم الشركات لأن بلاك بيري لا يزال هو أكثر الهواتف  أمنًا في البريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة . *أشهر أجهزة البلاك بيري القديمة**بلاك بيري تورش 9800*تم  الإعلان عن هذا الهاتف في أغسطس 2010 وهو يعد من أفضل هواتف البلاك بيري  في ذلك الوقت ، ويأتي مع شاشة TFT تعمل باللمس بقياس 3.2 بوصة (مع إمكانية  اللمس المتعدد) بدقة 360 × 480 بيكسل وتعمل على نظام تشغيل بلاك بيري 6 ،  كما أنه يتميز بلوحة مفاتيح Blackberry Qwerty ولوحة التتبع البصرية . يحتوي بلاك بيري تورش  على ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعتها 512 ميجابايت ، ومزود بذاكرة داخلية سعة 4  جيجا بايت مع دعم ذاكرة خارجية يصل إلى 32 جيجا بايت ، وهو مزود بكاميرا 5  ميجا التركيز التلقائي مع فلاش LED ، كما يتوفر نظام الملاحة GPS مع دعم جي  بي اس مساعد .*بلاك بيري ستورم 2 9520*تم  الإعلان عن بلاك بيري ستورم في أكتوبر 2009 ، ويعد Blackberry Storm2 هو  الإصدار التالي من Blackberry Storm الشهير ، تأتي Storm 2 مزودة بشاشة  تعمل باللمس بقياس 3.25 بوصة (360 × 480 بكسل) ، وهو يتميز بتقنية Sure  Press التي تسمح لك بالكتابة بشكل أسرع وتتجاوب مع اي ضغط بسيط على اي  ناحية من شاشة الهاتف .أفضل جزء ما  يميز Storm2 عن غيره من الهواتف هو عمر البطارية الكبير الذي يستمر لمدة 48  ساعة وذلك على عكس أي هاتف ذكي بشاشة لمس أخرى ، وبذلك يمكن شراء هذا  الهاتف إذا كان متطلبك الأساسي هو البريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة وتصفح الويب  .*بلاك بيري بولد3 9780*أصبح  هذا الهاتف متاح في الأسواق منذ شهر نوفمبر 2010 ، ويعد بلاك بيري بولد 3  9780 هو واحد من أشهر أجهزة بلاك بيري التي تم إطلاقها ، ويأتي مع نظام  التشغيل بلاك بيري 6 ، الشاشة 480 × 360 بكسل ، 2.44 بوصة ، وهو لديه لوحة  مفاتيح qwerty رهيبة مع لوحة تتبع بصرية حساسية .يأتي هذا الهاتف مع كاميرا بدقة 5 ميجابكسل وفلاش LED ، وهو يحافظ على سمعة شركة RIM في تصنيع الهواتف المحمولة المتينة والوعرة ، ويأتي مع خيارات الاتصال المعتادة مثل الجيل الثالث 3G ، واي فاي ، والتجوال العالمي وغيرها ، وكذلك الملاحة GPS ، كما أن عمر البطارية هو أيضا رائع .*بلاك بيري كيرف 8520*تم  إصدار هذا الهاتف يونيو 2009 ، وهو يأتي مع شاشة TFT بقياس 2.46 بوصة بدقة  320 × 240 بكسل ، ولوحة مفاتيح بلاك بيري القياسية ، ولوحة التتبع البصرية  ، وهو يعمل على نظام تشغيل بلاك بيري ومعالج بسرعة 512 ميجاهرتز ،  والكاميرا هي فقط 2 ميجابكسل ، وتشمل خيارات الاتصال شبكة Wi-Fi ولكنها  تفتقر إلى شبكة الجيل الثالث ، لذلك إذا كنت ترغب في استخدام شبكة الجيل  الثالث ، فلن يكون الهاتف مناسب لك .إذا  كنت على دراية جيدة ببريد بلاك بيري العادي ، والرسائل ، والرسائل النصية ،  وتحديثات الشبكات الاجتماعية على GPRS / EDGE القياسية ، فهذا الجهاز رائع  بالنسبة لك ، وبشكل عام ، إذا كنت تضع ميزانية محددة لك ، ولكنك ما زلت  تريد الحصول على بلاك بيري للبريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة ، فهذا هو الخيار  الذي يمكنك اختياره ، إنه أفضل بكثير من الجيل السابق من هواتف البلاك بيري  .*بلاك بيري كيرف 3G 9300*بلاك بيري كيرف  3G 9300 هو الإصدار المتقدم من أرخص بلاك بيري كيرف 8520 وقد تم إصداره في  أغسطس 2010 ، وهو يأتي مع شاشة بحجم 2.46 بوصة بدقة 320 × 240 بكسل ولوحة  التتبع البصرية الحساسة للمس ولوحة مفاتيح بلاك بيري القياسية ، ويشمل  خيارات الاتصال التجوال العالمي ( GSM ، 3G ، Wi-Fi )، وهو يأتي مع نظام  تحديد المواقع والملاحة ويدعم خرائط بلاك بيري وكذلك خرائط جوجل .يعمل  الهاتف على BlackBerry OS 5.0 وهو قابل للترقية ، وهو يأتي مع كاميرا 2  ميجا بكسل ، وعمر البطارية رائع ويمكن أن يستمر لمدة يومين مع الاستخدام  العادي ، أما سعره فهو معقول ، كما أنه متناسب مع امكانيات الهاتف ، ولكن  إذا كنت تبحث عن هاتف وسائط متعددة وكاميرا جيدة ، فلا تقم بشراؤه ، وهو  متميز فقط للبريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة والاتصالات والشبكات الاجتماعية .*بلاك بيري بيرل الجيل الثالث 3G 9100*تم  اصدار هذا الهاتف في ابريل 2010 ، وهو يأتي مزودًا بشاشة بحجم 2.25 بوصة  بدقة 360 × 400 بكسل ، ويتميز بلوحة مفاتيح فريدة من نوع Half-Qwerty مع  لوحة تتبع بصرية ، وهي تتألف من 20 مفتاحًا ، وقد تحتاج إلى بعض الجهد  للتعود عليها ، ويعمل هذا الهاتف على Blackberry OS 5.0 ويأتي مع نظام  تحديد المواقع ، و 3G ، و واي فاي وكاميرا 3.2 ميغابكسل .

----------


## tyfr

بارك الله فيك

----------

